# Huon river pics



## Barrabeachy (Nov 25, 2007)

Thought i'd share a few pics from a trip a while back up the Huon river in Tassie! Managed a few atlantics and a resident brown!


















































































Cheers Barrabeachy


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Onya Barra. Nice Atlantic mate. I love how your Dog reacts when you are fighting a fish. Have you been doing any breaming?

Catch ya Scott


----------



## Barrabeachy (Nov 25, 2007)

No Breaming of late mate did managed a few prior to bubs being born though they were everywhere(spawning)! I have been chasing a few atlantics/searunners in the small south Eastern rivers during the white bait run! Picked up a nice double figure fish on 3pnd gear! 2nd fish of the year! Then started hitting the searunners on fly best going aroud the 4 pnd mark! Now i'm in between babysitting and doing a few walks up towards the nineteen lagoons some really nice fish up there and paddling out for a feed of flatchaps! All is well!

Keen to start posting a few trips loving the hobie!!!

Still chasing those makos??

Cheers Beachy


----------



## yakfly (Jun 8, 2006)

great pics Beachy


----------



## swampy (Nov 26, 2007)

Some nice fish there, I'm afraid my dog would be in the drink after the fish I dont think I could take him. 

Swampy


----------



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

Great pics, you sure move around on the yak. I don't think my old bones would let me do that.


----------



## Wattie (Apr 30, 2007)

Mate there are some great fish, and the photos are magic 

Well done


----------



## abitfishy (Sep 24, 2006)

Takes me back to my Tassie holiday before I got into kayak fishing. What a beautiful place Tassie is, in particular down in the Huon Valley. Side note: If anyone heads that way, you must visit the Apple museum. Yes, you heard right, Apple Museum, but its a lot more interesting than it sounds. I was impressed and I'm not a 'museumy' type. :lol:


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

Top pictures barra, the water looks fantastic and i see the fishings great 8)


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

Nice one Barra,

Looks like it was a lot of fun up there. I love the Huon River some great spots throughout the length of it, as a matter a fact the whole river is pretty spectacular. (this has beenan unpaid public announcement for Tourism Tasmania) :lol:

The dog looks very comfortable on the front of the Outfitter, now my boy is older I am starting to wish I had gone that way now 

Wanna swap an Outback for an Outfitter :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:       :? :? :?


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Unreal mate, top work.

Dog looks very impressed, friggin love it man...

" Is this dinner master? Lemme help, lemme help! "


----------

